# The Future of Animal Crossing with Amiibos



## RsMonpas (Mar 1, 2015)

If Nintendo did, well probably will, make an Animal Crossing for the Wii U, they have a lot of potential to include Amiibo use in the game. They could make villager Amiibos, and you could buy them and transport them into your town as villagers, or even permanent villagers. They probably wouldn't make every villager an Amiibo, but probably the popular ones. They could also do it where you use a villager Amiibo and depending of the time of year, they would appear as a camper in a tent or in the igloo, or even just walking around your town. You could talk to them and have them move in, or you could do this to get the extra villager after the "maximum" amount. They could also make special visitor Amiibos like Redd or Saharah, and you could use them once a week to come to your town when you wanted them to, or just let them come randomly or something. Or Amiibos could help you get different PWP's, items for your house, tools, pretty much whatever Nintendo felt like. I think that would be pretty cool


----------



## LostNoob (Mar 1, 2015)

Animal Crossing would work quite well with Amiibos, just seems fitting.
As long as they don't lock items behind Amiibos (basically microtransactions, which is a pretty scummy business move for a full price game) although special Amiibo villagers new to that game (and New Leaf) would probably be okay, because its not giving players who can afford Amiibos a more complete experience than those that don't.

In other games, Amiibos are mostly cosmetic stuff, costume changes and so on, maybe not for the player character, but for special characters, like cool costumes for Nook and so on.

One thing they could do, is update New Leaf with Amiibo support, which would be cool, but using the villager amiibo could be used to save the player data to that Amiibo, would be cool for quick transferring between New Leaf and the Wii U game, having the villager stored on the Amiibo appear in the game as a NPC villager where you can trade items, and some other stuff, not sure, but it would be cool to have some kind of connectivity between games like the Pokemon series has, I spent all this time getting cool stuff in New Leaf, it would be a shame to loose all that when I get the Wii U version.

Other than that, Amiibos for quick unlocks, such as having Amiibos for PWP's that save waiting for the villagers or maybe having Amiibos instead of the fortune cookies would be cool, but mostly simple stuff.


----------



## n64king (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm sure they'll do this. It's a huge top selling series, they'll probably release the Villager amiibo again but with a different pose and base (instead of the black/gold smash base) along with the probable Tom Nook, since his image is already teased over and over on the Amiibo site, maybe K.K., and I was thinking either employees such as Isabelle, Hariette, Blathers, etc who are working in stores instead of actual animal villagers. There'd be too many animals to just pick out a few. I doubt the series would be bigger than the Super Mario series, so probably like 5-6 Amiibo.

Unlocking PWPs, probably free clothes of all kinds, furniture, etc. I wouldn't doubt that maybe they'd put in a sort of island only unlockable via Amiibo or something along those lines.
They keep talking about the future potential of Amiibo, maybe it's okay to think big about this one? But I can't help but expect just more things where you tap the gamepad once and get some crap for the most part.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 1, 2015)

because the series has so many characters i see them doing cards for regular vilagers like stiches and alfonso (nintendo has said theyre looking into amiibo cards and for something like AC it would be impractical to make 400+ diffrent figurines) and figurines for special characters like tom nook and gracie. scan once a day for a random gift, or in the case of special characters, the same gift; for example, scan gracie and get a mannequin (i know lots of people arent happy with just 4 mannequins in NL and this would solve that problem) or scan tom nook and get 30000 bells.  also for villager cards, set it up where scanning a vilager card increases the likelihood of said villager moving into town and, once they move, more likely to stay.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 1, 2015)

I doubt they'd assign individual amiibos for every AC character.

If they did have Amiibos functionality w/ AC villagers then they would probably have an amiibo for each species of animal


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

What's an Amiibo, I'm so confused ;~;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 2, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> What's an Amiibo, I'm so confused ;~;



It's like the Skylanders, if you never heard of it (except that Skylanders are elemental and not amiibos).


----------



## kassie (Mar 2, 2015)

Pls no Amiibo


----------



## NightDelight (Mar 2, 2015)

I rather not have Amiibo, but it probably will happen.

If they are going to release one for every villager, it might take the form of something else. Like a card that way they can mass produce it. 

I really rather not see Amiibo for it, nor would I like to see AC on the Wii U.


----------



## jobby47 (Mar 2, 2015)

That would be pretty cool, especially the amiibos.


----------



## pika62221 (Mar 4, 2015)

There's no way they'd have every possible villager as an Amiibo, they're already over 300, they'd probably do like they did on the original, and put NFC's on cards to scan on your device to transfer data. Probably be more like that one than having a villager permanently live in your town- have gifts, etc from them instead. 

With New Nintendo 3DS, they could pull a Smash and put the game on both the 3DS and Wii U. Not sure how I'd feel about that. Amiibo support is a guarantee for the near future given how many of those things they've sold the last few months- more like how many scalpers bought, but that's another story.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

I fully expect there to be Villager Trading Cards like they intend on doing with some of the amiibo, and when you scan the Villager Trading Card, that villager is more likely to move into your town. It would sell so much.


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Mar 4, 2015)

Oh gosh,
I bough a Nintendo 3ds for Ancl 
Dont say I have to buy a wii U
Oh & I dont play with anbios


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> Oh gosh,
> I bough a Nintendo 3ds for Ancl
> Dont say I have to buy a wii U
> Oh & I dont play with anbios



The next game is most likely to be on the Wii U.


----------



## Boccages (Mar 6, 2015)

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> Oh gosh,
> I bough a Nintendo 3ds for Ancl
> Dont say I have to buy a wii U
> Oh & I dont play with anbios



Don't act like you are surprised. They publish a new Animal Crossing game roughly every 3-4 years. By that same account, the next handheld version of Animal Crossing should be available in 2019 or 2020...


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 6, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> It's like the Skylanders, if you never heard of it (except that Skylanders are elemental and not amiibos).



They're Skylanders except you don't need them to play the game. I already have 3 of them. (Kirby, Shiek, Mega Man)


----------



## DCB (Mar 6, 2015)

I would rather they do a double release on the New 3DS and Wii U for the next AC game.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Mar 6, 2015)

I hope they don't add amiibos. Amiibo's just add that "special" pay to win feel that only somewhat works well in games like Smash. I'd be fine if they were just minor changes, like outfit changes for NPC's though.


----------



## gigi (Mar 8, 2015)

I want amiibossssssss D:

but to me the game would be ruined if you could purchase a villager to move into your town. I prefer it to be random.

maybe they could make it so each amiibo unlocks certain public works projects with the villagers suggestion idk


----------

